# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Help có ai lập trình cho PLC keyence KV40AT chạy cnc chưa ???

## tranhung123456

như tiêu đề tớ đang tìm hiểu máy tính xài bo mach3 đưa tín hiệu Pus Dir tới PLC 
PLC thì đưa xung xuống drive Step mà PLC nhận nhiệu vụ chạy theo Encoder (cho khỏi mất bước)
làm như vậy thì coi như xài step như servo (chính xác khỏi lo mất bước nếu có lỗi ! Alam báo về tắt chưong trình)
vì bo mach3 rẻ tiền 190k không có chân nhận xung encoder
Mong ai cao thủ chỉ giúp AE tham khảo Ngâm cứu
Thanks All

----------


## newbieCNC

Cái này theo em hiểu thì ko làm được nhóe cụ. Cái BOB do plugn điều khiển motion, nên ko bắn ra được plc đâu. Kết hợp với plc chỉ có đk in/out thoai

----------


## ducduy9104

Cái PLC chậm rì rì sao mà chạy nổi, bác kiếm con MCU nào mà làm. Em không rành PLC lắm nhưng nghe đâu phát xung này nọ phải có module riêng.

----------


## cuongmay

sao phải khổ vậy? bạn cứ đấu nối chạy như bình thường rồi trích tín hiệu pulse dir đưa vào plc so sánh với encoder có lỗi thì kích estop .

----------

duonghoang

----------


## CKD

Mach3 có thể đọc encoder, bao nhiêu encoder thì phụ thuộc vào lượng input. Nhưng tốc độ đọc chậm. Trước đã thử nghiệm & dùng macro để bẩy lỗi, nhưng tốc độ chậm quá.

Ngoài ra nếu không có nội suy thì encoder phải bằng với số xung của step thì ok. Nếu chỉ cần so sánh và báo lỗi thì quất cái mcu cho nhanh.

Step mà có encoder xung cao cũng không có sẵn, mấy cái có sẵn thường xung khoảng 200-500.

Mua step & encoder thì ráng xíu quất luôn motor hbs cho xong.

Đã mua motor hbs rồi thì quất luôn cái driver để closed loop luôn.

Túm cái váy lại là không khã thi. Nếu thuần nghiên cứu Ok.

----------


## thuhanoi

Chỉ là Stop máy khi có lỗi thì đơn giản là lấy tín hiệu lỗi từ driver tác động stop cho dừng máy thôi

----------


## Tuanlm

Cái quan trọng là step 2 phase basic thì không có feedback mà. Làm sao biết bị lỗi chứ.

----------


## tranhung123456

chỉ là lấy tín hiệu Pus xuống PLC còn Dir thì tiến thẳng tới drive step
tớ dã xem cái PLC omron CP1L nó chạy nhờ xung Encoder (có nghĩa là xung Encoder chạy 1 vòng là step chạy 1 vòng)
đến dây tớ gà quá nên còn ngâm cứu típ
*thuhanoi*



> Chỉ là Stop máy khi có lỗi thì đơn giản là lấy tín hiệu lỗi từ driver tác động stop cho dừng máy thôi


ở đây là nói độ chính xác khi step mất bước nó nhờ encoder bù lỗi

----------

